# Pioneer ts-x7



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Just scored a set of pioneer ts-x7 speakers. I want to rebuild/restore them. What speakers would you suggest? I was thinking Dayton but not sure if anyone has restored a set before.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

So you want to use the pioneer enclosures with some other speakers?


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Theslaking said:


> So you want to use the pioneer enclosures with some other speakers?


yea. The drivers are shot. I want to install more drivers for the nastalgia


Theslaking said:


> So you want to use the pioneer enclosures with some other speakers?


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Awesome. Had a pair back in the day. Pull them apart and let's see the back of the drivers. Check ohms to utilize oem crossover.

Markings, not meter.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 25, 2010)

Take 'em apart for measurements and some pictures. What size/depth woofer? midrange/widebander........


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

That's cool. I just wasn't exactly sure what you meant. You might even be able to get a driver that looks similar. Dayton makes excellent budget driver's. They are an excellent starting point.

Let's get those pics and specs


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks. That’s my plans. Yea. I had many sets back in the day. I’m looking for a set of ts m4 to complete the dream.


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

Like someone else mention parts express is gonna be your helping friend but also Madisound also specializes in drop in replacement drivers and there is a third one that pops up when searching in line but can’t think of the name at this time . If the enclosures are in good shape than it would make a fun project to try different drivers till your satisfied with the sound . Good luck !!


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

ecobass said:


> Like someone else mention parts express is gonna be your helping friend but also Madisound also specializes in drop in replacement drivers and there is a third one that pops up when searching in line but can’t think of the name at this time . If the enclosures are in good shape than it would make a fun project to try different drivers till your satisfied with the sound . Good luck !!


Yep. Can’t wait to play with them. I’m hoping to try the Dayton’s first.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Another oprion would be to have them re-foamed. I had this done to an old school Aiwa boombox a few years ago.


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Old Skewl said:


> Another oprion would be to have them re-foamed. I had this done to an old school Aiwa boombox a few years ago.


I really don’t want to get too involved but I did think of that. I’ve never attempted it myself.


----------

